# The Ocean Princess



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Has anyone gone on the Blue/Stripper trip with this boat. I am thinking about going on the 30th to close out my season. Any fish reports on how they have been doing would be great.

:fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*All I could find ...*

Dec 17th, 2007

Fishing Report by Sue Foster

Water Temperature (WTMP): 51.8 °F

Capt Victor on the Ocean 
Princess reports on Dec 10th: "Captain Victor Bunting of the Ocean 
Princess reports that he had fairly good
fishing this past weekend. Saturday December 8th was a 12 hour seabass trip
and all the anglers had between a dozen bass and their limit. Not bad for
this time of year. We also had flat calm seas over the weekend which was
nice for a change. Our first bluefish/rockfish trip was this past Sunday
and that too was a fairly successful trip. Plenty of blues and rockfish to
go around. No rockfish inside of three miles yet, but they're getting
close. We went out on a fun trip today, Monday the 10th and picked up a
couple fish just outside of three miles. Hopefully the rockfish will move
inside three miles in good numbers soon.

Thanks for reading

Capt. Victor (410-289-6226) Call for details."

Oldlinesides used to mate for Victor maybe he can chime in ..


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> Dec 17th, 2007
> 
> Fishing Report by Sue Foster
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------

